# Spinning, dyeing,playing great weekend so far.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

And it is not over yet.
Washed my Alpaca. Jim is the light brown. Boo is the black.
Just put my shuffle off to buffalo in for a bath.

Dyed with the avacado. 6 cups did 8 ozs. Not sure of the type of wool it is but it had a very nice sheen to it. The one in the all day cooker has been in the pot since last night will take it out later rinse see if it comes out darker. I still have 1 more bottle of the dye mix might try on some other wool I have.
Dh said it looks like a wig shop in process back here. Having so much fun but a long day. Went to Drs got there for 10:30 my appointment was for 11:30 am they were an hour behind got home after 2 yard sales looking out for dye supply stuff. Lol at 2pm. Them monster mutt had a accident but did I tell you I was up all night with him in and out slept in my chair. Yup what a fun day. Lol really needed a fiber day to.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

such an interesting thing.when i first started to teach myself to spin after getting some free fleece.
i could not wrap my mind around how u make yarn with the drop spindle.it blew my mind.then to ply.
now i have a spinning wheel.i love my drop spindle more.
amazing process.i have yet to dye anything.
good luck.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Looks like you had a fun, fiber filled day! Good for you! We all need days doing something we love so we can recharge our batteries for the not so fun stuff. ????


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice for you and it looks great! The avocado roving looks so pretty.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

The dyed roving is amazing it has a shine on it and is fluffing up nicely. Can't wait to spin it. Drying fast today in the sun.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like your having some amazing fibery fun. Looking forward to seeing it spun.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh what fun! Love the color of the adavado dye!.So pretty


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds like you are having a much needed fiber weekend!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Love the delicate shade of the roving. Lots of work for you but much pleasure too.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Love the avocado! Looks like you will be spinning up some beautiful yarns with all those lovely fibers. Enjoy.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

What a day you had! I still am astounded that avocado makes a pinkish dye.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Going to call it angel hair or wings it is amazing all fluffed up and roving is oh so soft taking picture now of the roving.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Have some dye left put in the canning jar going to use the last of the roving put it in the jar in the sun see what happens. The one I left in the all day cooker came out the same way the first one did just a tiny bit darker. Oh boy do I feel like the mad scientist. Lol


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow...beautiful fluff. Looks like cotton candy. I really like the color you got from your during. Very pretty.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Love dyeing days and my yard full of fiber! 
That angel hair is sooo sweet looking. Will you leave it alone or ply it with something else?


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

LOVED this post and all your follow-ups. Appreciate:
1. Your wonderful attitude about everything, even the irritating impediments to doing only what you want.
2. Your vision and persistence. That pile of clippings sure doesn't look like anything useful! And you kept at it, and at it and at it to make something beautiful.
3. Your expertise in knowing all of the steps and techniques.
4. The delicate color your fiber turned into. Very sweet.
5. That you shared so much. Very fun.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm01:


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Love the colour of the avocado dye


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I will leave it alone. I'm not a fan of pink but this is almost a rosy color. It is very delicate So once it is all fluffed I think I will make up my mind what to do. Lots of fluffing to do. lol


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> LOVED this post and all your follow-ups. Appreciate:
> 1. Your wonderful attitude about everything, even the irritating impediments to doing only what you want.
> 2. Your vision and persistence. That pile of clippings sure doesn't look like anything useful! And you kept at it, and at it and at it to make something beautiful.
> 3. Your expertise in knowing all of the steps and techniques.
> ...


Thank you. Hubby tells me to shut up I talk to much. lol lol no just kidding. I try to learn everything I can before starting something don't get me wrong I was worried every step of the dyeing process because this was a first for me. Still nervous to try more but I will. Having to much fun. The roving is drying I had to wash it. I can spin jim just the way it is. Boo might need to be mixed with something and the shuffle off to buffalo will be spun by it's self DH getting another pr of slippers out of that.


----------

